# tracing a dutch microchip number



## est-1978 (31 May 2012)

Hi There

I'm trying to trace my mares history and didnt think she had a chip - my vet just told me she does - and its from the Netherlands.

The number is 528210000647310

Is there a site I can enter this into to get her history?

thanks
alex


----------



## Cuffey (1 June 2012)

Had a go did not get very far sorry

www.chipnummer.nl

Petbase.EU
brings up 
The manufacturer is: Datamars (Tel. +41 91 9357380)


----------



## Joanna710 (1 June 2012)

I tried to trace my boy's history a few weeks ago, he's an unregistered Friesian, also imported from Holland. A family member who works at a vets gave me a number to call, and they have access to all EU microchip records. Managed to trace my boy as far as Holland. He was chipped (nearly identical number to yours) however the chip details had never been registered to anyone/ changed since the implant date. It would be good practice to get your horse's microchip details changed, you can do so here.

Vet is closed at the mo (obviously, it's nearly 11pm), but I'll post on here tomorrow with the number to call to find out further details, if there are any.

Sorry I can't be of more help, it's so frustrating not knowing where/ who your horse came from!


----------



## sammi.r (20 June 2013)

Hello,
I have similar issue,I have a Norwegian Ffjord & would love to know more about him,especially his actual age.His chip is also dutch  Please help.Thank you in advance


----------



## micramadam (20 June 2013)

PM me if you need any help. We also have a Fjord who is actively registered with the stud book here in Holland. We may also be able to help with some of the other stud books re info.


----------



## horseydebbie (26 June 2013)

Most horses in Holland are sold through agents, and not privately. Do you have a KWPN passport? I managed to trace my Dutch WB back to his breeder by writing to the address in his passport.  KWPN are very helpful and speak very good english. The only hassle i had was transferring him into our name, costly and you have to have 6 VERY good photos


----------

